# CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed



## gorgi85 (10. November 2013)

*CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Hi, suche Kühler für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3. 

Hab da den Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E im Visier, aber 105 Euro sind mir bissel viel. Gibt es dazu eine gute Alternative ? 

Mit meinem PC will ich haupsächlich Zocken, und es kommt vor dass ich manchmal 6-8 Std on bin, allerdings ist mir noch nie die CPU abgesoffen.


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Da reicht eigtl. ein Hyper T4. Solltest du es besonders leise haben wollen, dann kommen auch noch andere Modelle in Frage, aber für den Xeon reicht das eigtl. locker.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Hm ok danke. Da gabs noch ein von Alpenfön K2 oder so, wie teuer ist der ca ? Und wieviel Grad C darf so ne CPU bei Vollauslastung haben ?


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Ein Alpenföhn K2 und Kühler dieses Kalibers sind für den Xeon mMn etwas überdimensioniert. Es sollten unter Volllast nicht mehr als 80°C werden, davon sollte man auch mit dem T4 weit entfernt bleiben.

Wenn du eine Kühlerliga höher gehen willst (die auch bereits überdimensioniert sind, aber dann entsprechend bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen der Lüfter leicht bessere Werte liefern als der T4), kannst du auch gerne zu einem Macho oder einem Brocken 2 (Vorsicht, sehr hoch) greifen. Es ist aber, wie gesagt, nicht notwendig.

Als weitere Alternativen kann ich dir einen True Spirit 120 (in der T4-Liga) oder dessen großen Bruder (i.d.R. leicht besser als der Macho) empfehlen.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Ich hoffe mit "nicht nötig" hast du recht^^ ich nehme den T4 glaub ich. Bin da nicht so bewandert und vlt bissel dumme Frage, aber die Lüfter beide in gleiche Richgtung sprich auf den Kühlkörper ausrichten, oder einen auspusten lassen und vom Kühlkörper weg ?


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Wie meinst du das? Meinst du die Gehäuselüfter oder einen zweiten Lüfter, den du am Kühler anbringen möchtest (was bei vielen Kühlern, wie dem T4 auch, abgesehen von mehr Lärm und den Kosten für einen Lüfter vlt. ~1°C ausmacht)? Solltest du jedoch zwei Lüfter am Kühlkörper nutzen wollen, dann müssen beide in die gleiche Richtung blasen, also der vordere Lüfter durch den Kühlkörper hindurch pusten (Push) und der hintere durch den Kühlkörper zum Hecklüfter saugen (Pull). 
Bei den Gehäuselüftern ist ein sinnvoller Luftstrom anzuraten, i.d.R. zumindest ein vorne einblasender Lüfter für HDDs/SSDs und einer im Heck, der die erwärmte Luft wieder hinausbefördert.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Ja das hab ich erst hinterher gesehen, sry. Aber du sprichst meine zweite Frage an das ist trifft sich gut.

Gehäuse will ich das AeroCool XPredator X3 White Edition. Sprich Vorderkühler Reinpusten, und Hinterkühler Rauspusten. Allerdings sind in diesem Gehäuse oben Rillen und öffnen das Gehäuse damit Luft raus kann. Wäre es sinnvoll noch einen Seitenkühler anzubringen ? 
Und die Lüftung vom Netzeil, hoch pusten zu lassen ?


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Ich würd einen Brocken 2 nehmen.
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei Ivy und besonders Haswell lautet das Zauberwort für eine kühle CPU: Undervolting
Das bringt dir zwischen 6 und 10°C bessere Kerntemperatur, da würde auch der Boxed Kühler reichen.


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Für einen normalen Aufbau ist ein Seitenlüfter i.d.R. nicht wirklich zuträglich, bei Multi-GPU-Setups kann ein Seitenlüfter zwar hilfreich sein, aber zumeist ist er nur schmückendes Beiwerk (wie bei mir ). Auch die Lüfterplätze vor dem Netzteil kann man außer Acht lassen. Im angegebenen XPredator X3 reichen die verbauten Lüfter in Front, Heck und Deckel für den normalen Betrieb vollkommen.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Ich nehme auch den Broken 2 finde den ganz gut für den Preis. Gut, beim X Predator im Deckel dann kalte Luft rein pusten wa ? Oder andersrum ?


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Der Brocken 2 ist zwar überdimensioniert, aber grundsätzlich eine gute Wahl. Damit wird der Xeon leise und kühl zu betreiben sein.  
Ich würde es so gestalten: Vorne einblasend, hinten und oben ausblasend (sollte ab Werk so verbaut sein).


----------



## mickythebeagle (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Ich habe auf 2 meiner Xeons nur einen TX3 & einen Katana3 drauf. Selbst damit kommen die nie in Bereiche das die Lüfter laut werden.
Auf meinem Hauptrechner habe ich den Ivy Xeon sogar passiv laufen und die Temps kommen nie in die 60°C Region.

Da brauchste keinen Brocken und Co für


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Preis/Leistung ist der Brocken einfach super, deswegen würd ich den auch empfehlen.
Grundsätzlich reicht bei einem undervolteten Xeon aber auch der Boxed Kühler aus.
Und nein, der ist nicht laut oder störend.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Sieht aber geil aus der Broken  Danke für die Lüfterausrichtung hat mir sehr geholfen. In einem Video habe ich gesehen, dass Netzteile am besten auch ausblasend sein sollten, weil die wegen ihrer Hitze sonst warme Luft auf die Graka hochblasen, ist da was dran ? Oder kann es sein dass Netzteile in der Regel immer ausblasend eingebaut sind ?


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Da kannst du eigtl. nicht viel falsch machen. Das Netzteil saugt von unten Luft an und bläst es direkt hinten wieder raus, ohne die Hitze an die umgebenden Teile abzugeben oder heiße Abwärme der anderen Komponenten aufzunehmen.


----------



## mickythebeagle (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Netzteile blasen immer raus, kommt nur drauf an wo sie eingebaut werden , Unten dann ziehen se meist kalte luft an, Oben dann die Luft aus dem Gehöuse.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Na jut, dann weiß ich jetzt alles, danke euch. Kann ich hier schnell nach eurer Meinung zur ner Graka fragen ?


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Kannst du schon; bei tiefergehenden Fragen kannst du auch gerne einen neuen Thread im passenden Unterforum erstellen.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Hatte eigtl vor mir die Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra DHS Edition zu kaufen. Zu Zeit bei 550 Euro. 

Bestelle aber erst im Januar, und wollte fragen wann die R9 290x, mit hauseigenen Kühlern rauskommen. Will kein Referenzmoddel, das kostet zu Zeit aber nur um die 480 Euro, und ist besser als die Inno.

Und was ist der Unterschied zwischen R9 290, und R9 290x ?


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Die Custom-Modelle werden noch im Dezember diesen Jahres erwartet, dann wird man sehen. Wenn es soweit ist, kannst du einfach einen Thread erstellen mit deinen Vorstellungen bezüglich der Karte, dem Verwendungszweck und deinem System. Dann können wir dir sicherlich weiterhelfen. Bis Januar wird sich im Grafikkartenseghment noch sehr viel tun, eine Aussage zu diesem Zeitpunkt ist daher nichtig.

Solltest du basteln wollen (und können), würde ich dir zu einem Referenzmodell raten und dazu einen ACX III kaufen. eine leisere und kühlere Karte wird auch alks Customkarte nicht erhältlich sein, man muss jedoch wegen der Garantie etwas vorsichtig sein.

Der Unterschied zwischen 290X und 290 ist, dass die 290 einige Recheneinheiten weniger hat und daher auch etwas weniger Leistung liefert. Sie krankt an ihrem extrem schlechten Referenzkühler, der noch lauter als derjenige der 290X agiert (da sie aufgrund höherer anliegender Spannungen heißer wird). Momentan führt als Käufer einer 290(X) kaum ein Weg an einem starken Luftkühler oder einer WaKü vorbei, wenn man es ruhig und kühl haben möchte. Dazu kannst du auch mal ein paar Tests von PCGH bemühen, zum Umbau mit einem ACX würde ich hier nachlesen.


----------



## gorgi85 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Alles klar, dann danke und bis Dezember


----------



## beren2707 (10. November 2013)

*AW: CPU-Kühler gesucht für den Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed*

Bite sehr und bis dahin.


----------

